# generator exhaust noisy



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

morning all

im off to a festival in a couple of weeks and will be making use of my generator its an Onan microquiet 4000 (on board) not really had any use fo it before as always on hook up.

the exhaust seems noise almost a vibrating sound where as the generator itself has a pretty quiet hum. don't want to annoy other campers

Is this normal - ive seen you can get an Onan muffler for about £100 and assuming it wouldn't be that expensive or difficult to have fitted

anyone else experienced this?

as always any advice really appreciated

David


----------



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi. Just bumping post


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

All the RV generators we have had were quite noisy. The Onan and Kholer were the worst.
The only quiet American ones were diesel and water cooled in the larger bus type chassis RVs.

You can get extenders to take the exhaust up above the roof level which makes it seem quieter.

Ray.


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

so I guess your choice is either pitch well away from anybody else OR if that is not possible run power cables to all your neighbours and try to get around them that way.

Martin


----------

